# New Ravenwing Cover (Gav Thorpes DA)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Not seen this before and it just arrived on the Facebook paige. Links below!










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/ravenwing.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/fear-of-the-dark-(angels).html


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks great! Nice to see the book isn't as obnoxiously huge as it is on the mini! :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, sweet!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

That's a great looking cover.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome. Cant wait to pick this one up.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Simply awesome...but aren't the bikes ground bikes in 40K or have i been out that long??


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> Simply awesome...but aren't the bikes ground bikes in 40K or have i been out that long??


Me too, Ive seen a couple of threads with airborn bikes models (self made), but they always remind me too much of Eldars, so I dont like 'em that much.  There might be speeder bikes too.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Simply awesome...but aren't the bikes ground bikes in 40K or have i been out that long??


They are. The one in the picture is a Jetbike (possibly the last of its kind) ridden by the master of the Ravenwing, Sammael.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Wouldn't want him coming at me.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

it looks like he's pulling a Marylin Monroe with his skirt


----------

